# New toy



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, I was at a large gun sale yesterday and happened upon my next pick for a CCW. The PM9 two tone standard sights NIB for $550 tax included. The wife and I talked it over last night and I just got done ordering it over the phone. They didn't have it in stock so, it will be about a week. It is odd that the stainless slide costs less than the blackened slide version. Oh well, both look good to me so I got the cheaper one. I think I did okay, based on the MSRP of about $750. I already got a holster coming and everything. Next is, what do I feed this little pocket rocket? Ball ammo shouldn't be a problem. I like/prefer Remington Golden Sabers for my .380. Will the PM9 like this load, either the 124gr. or the 147gr.?


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I had a P40 and a friend the PM40. Both will take any and all ammo with no problems.
From what I've read the P/PM9's are just as reliable.
Good luck with your new pistol. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good luck with your new gun there Mr Nuke. I have looked them over several times and I might get one some day. Standing by for pictures and a range report.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

PM40 in my right front pocket as we "speak"... Mine has been flawless, after break-in. Put 200-300 through it before depending on it for carry. It WILL malfunction in the first 200. This is NORMAL.

Armalaser makes a great, and inexpensive addition. Look that up too... sorry if it screws up your holster selection. Mine sits in an Uncle Mike's pocket holster when carried in the rear pocket. Usually without in the front.










Have fun!

Jeff


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Good luck with your new gun there Mr Nuke. I have looked them over several times and I might get one some day. Standing by for pictures and a range report.


Thank you, but the report will take a while, I don't know when I can get to the range next. Work is getting pretty hectic these days, we're getting ready to pull out of drydock finally. Anyway, I swore I would never buy a DAO polymer gun, but the trigger is just so smooth and it is sooo thin. The only reason it is replacing my primary carry of a Walther .380 is due to the 9mm having a heavier bullet and higher muzzle velocity.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Seeing as how you will be away for a while, soon, make sure the Mrs. refreshes her "protection" skills. Now she'll be responsible for both herself and the baby.
Has she checked this site? It's for women, written from a woman's point of view. http://www.corneredcat.com/
BTW There's no reason she can't stop by and chat once in a while. We'll be interested in how you're doing, when you can let us know.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I carried a Kahr for a little while as a sort of experiment with DAO guns. I personally like 124 gr. +P, but any modern premium JHP should be just fine for defense. 147s do thump the hand a little more than lighter bullets, which may be a control concern in a small/light gun like the PM9.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I second the motion on the Arma Laser it is great!


----------



## MrsNukeHayes (Oct 23, 2007)

drummin man 627 said:


> Seeing as how you will be away for a while, soon, make sure the Mrs. refreshes her "protection" skills. Now she'll be responsible for both herself and the baby.
> Has she checked this site? It's for women, written from a woman's point of view. http://www.corneredcat.com/
> BTW There's no reason she can't stop by and chat once in a while. We'll be interested in how you're doing, when you can let us know.


WELL, im here...only bc if i wasnt id NEVER have any time with Geoff. i Guess this is the closest ill ever get to him...Husband? oh i forgot i had one...BUT i prefer to shoot our P22, i cant find ANYTHING else i like, definatly not this little thing i (unfortuntly) allowed Geoff to get, i have a thing about little guns, lol...Ill check out that site tho, thanks for thinking of me!!! Youre the only one....((SHAME on you Geoffrey Hayes....))


----------

